

Danger – Men Cooking - suengay
http://men-cooking.takeashare.com

======
suengay
Danger – Men Cooking

A collection of original recipes and some great stories about the men who play
in the kitchen at The Boomerang Social Club at Grand and May streets in
Chicago. This is for them!

<http://men-cooking.takeashare.com/>

------
donrocco
Danger – Men Cooking

A collection of original recipes and some great stories about the men who

play in the kitchen at The Boomerang Social Club at Grand and May streets

in Chicago. This is for them!

<http://men-cooking.takeashare.com/>

